# NC Buying Tortoise Law



## Benny Brickner (Sep 9, 2014)

I am wanting to buy a Tortoise but it turns out there is a Tortoise Law that does not allow people to buy Tortoises in North Carolina can someone clear this up to me by explaining on what it does. Then if it does limit the sales of Tortoises how could I buy tortoise still?


----------



## AmRoKo (Sep 9, 2014)

I think you can still get tortoises online from breeders shipped to you from other states. Though I've looked and can't seem to find anything on this tortoise law just other people asking about it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 9, 2014)

I've heard that one before, but you could probably 'fudge' it by getting them from elsewhere. I believe a couple HERE on the forum own torts in NC (I read a thread a little bit ago with tort potentially needing a vet??)


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 9, 2014)

Maybe it's like AZ you cannt with in the law buy or sell AZ desert torts but you can adopt them . 


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Benny Brickner (Sep 9, 2014)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Maybe it's like AZ you cannt with in the law buy or sell AZ desert torts but you can adopt them .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


Please explain the differences with buying and adopting!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 9, 2014)

In AZ it's unlawful to trade desert torts for other things ( car parts, guns , cookies , candy , or anything.its also unlawful to sell them for cash . But if by chance they lay eggs and hatch you have 2years to adopt them out or turn them in to fish and game !


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Benny Brickner (Sep 9, 2014)

I found the the real page for the affect of reptiles, I looked at it ad researched some thing and I have not found any evidence of not being able to sell tortoises, now I know that there some rules for vendors and seller but I have not found anything that does not allow me to buy a tortoise for where I live. Someone do look at it so I do not make a mistake! Thanks!
Link:
reptilelaws.org/north-carolina-reptile-laws/


----------



## deadheadvet (Sep 13, 2014)

The law in North Carolina does not allow for the sale or purchase of any turtle or tortoise since 1977. You are allowed to keep up to 5 native species from the state of North Carolina. There are no laws prohibiting you from obtaining turtles or tortoises from other states as long as they are greater than 4". If you acquire more than 5 animals, you will have to have a permit to keep those animals except if you are a veterinarian, zoo, or institution.
You may sell animals outside of the state of North Carolina once obtained. No transactions can take place inside the state. That's why no turtles or tortoises are seen at the reptile shows.


----------



## tglazie (Sep 13, 2014)

Well, now I know I will never, ever move to North Carolina. 

T.G.


----------



## deadheadvet (Sep 14, 2014)

There are a total of 10 states with similar laws. Each keeper should know the laws of his/ her own state before purchasing any turtle or tortoise. I am currently working with the public health veterinarian in North Carolina to see if the rule to prevent the sale or purchase of turtles/ tortoises could be amended. The issue goes back to the 4" rule imposed by the CDC back in 1972 banning all sales under that size. A lot of states don't always strictly enforce it until an outbreak of Salmonella happens. Every time that happens, it gives reptile keepers a black eye.
It happened earlier this year in Wisconsin, bearded dragons were the culprit in a large outbreak in the strain of Salmonella reported. What may come to pass in N.C. Is no turtles under 4" will be allowed or any aquatic turtles for sale or purchase. They may be willing to change the rule for land tortoises greater than 4". Much less risk of Salmonella in those species. Not reported much in the literature. Aquatic turtles more problematic. Will update as information is obtained. May be a couple of years.


----------



## Moozillion (Sep 14, 2014)

IF (and that's a BIG "if"!) I read that North Carolina law correctly, you can buy, sell and keep turtles and tortoises, you just can't engage in any TRANSACTIONS inside the state? You can buy a pet tort OUTSIDE the state and bring it it?


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Sep 14, 2014)

Moozillion said:


> IF (and that's a BIG "if"!) I read that North Carolina law correctly, you can buy, sell and keep turtles and tortoises, you just can't engage in any TRANSACTIONS inside the state? You can buy a pet tort OUTSIDE the state and bring it it?


So buying a tort from the internet in North Carolina is illegal? Would this mean that if purchased outside the state, you can ship it in?


----------



## deadheadvet (Sep 14, 2014)

CAN NOT but or sell any turtle or tortoise in North Carolina. You can purchase or sell turtles or tortoises to anyone or from anyone outside the state, unless that state already has its own restrictions.


----------



## Moozillion (Sep 14, 2014)

Okay. Thanks!


----------



## deadheadvet (Sep 14, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> So buying a tort from the internet in North Carolina is illegal? Would this mean that if purchased outside the state, you can ship it in?


Can purchase from someone in NC as long as you do not live in NC. The law prohibits sales within the state. They never could have envisioned internet sales. It's a very antiquated rule and not strictly enforced. It is intended for brick and mortar locations, and expos to prohibit sales to minors.


----------



## TarHeelNC (Jan 31, 2015)

You can own and give and get torts and turtles but you can't accept or give payment for them. No buying or selling.  looked into it last year when I got my first tort. Kinda sucks bc we have the reptile show but u can't buy any of the torts.


----------



## deadheadvet (Feb 1, 2015)

I have recently been in contact with the state veterinarian and public health veterinarian to see what would it take to get the rule changed to follow the 4" rule most states abide by. It would ultimately take a representative sponsored bill to revert back to prior to 1977. One of my clients is now my district representative. So when the time comes, I will see whether she would be willing to sponsor the bill. Have other hurdles to climb first. Gotta get traction with the state and public health vets first before proposing a bill.


----------

